# Saluting



## loyalist (11 Dec 2005)

Here it is, probably one the most touchy subjects in between CIC and reg force (from what I have seen.

To begin with:
1) this has pargely to do with observation I have made, not personal opinions
2) I say everything as an indiviual citizen, not as a member of the reg force or my unit
3) This is not meant as an opportunity to bash CIC. Rather, it's a away to get the CIC's opinion.

Right. You've all read the disclaimer, so here we go.

What do you think about CIC having to be saluted by the rest of the forces? I am an officer cadet, and many of my comrades have displayed avsoulte disgust in having to salute CIC commissions. Personally, I don't really see the huge deal, as long as some CIC officer doesn't try to pull rank on me for something stupid. I ave no interest in looking or acting  like a bag of shit who picks-and-chooses rules. However, I can see the point that some of my friends make: It takes us four years to earn our comissions, as opposed to four weekends. Also, normally, CIC officers often go very anal on things that reg force people just dont care about beause, well, that's what CIC officers do.

1) If a reg force NCM or lower-ranking officer didn;t salute you, would you care? If so, why?

2) What do you think about the CIC being given full-blown comissions?

3) What do you think about the "CIC" designation on your ranks?


----------



## Shadowhawk (11 Dec 2005)

As a former CIC officer, I never couldn't give a rats A$$ if I ever received a salute from Reg force personnel. I joined the CIC for the kids not my own ego. I always felt the the reg force personell should be getting my salute. They are "at it" every day. I only played "officer" one night a week and on weekends.  That being said. ... I'm sure that there will be many with contrary opinions. 

Now that I have joined the Reg force. It seems silly (and difficult to explain) that I have a commission in the CF but I am now an NCM. 

I don't think that CIC should be commissioned in the same way that reg force officers are commissioned. That is to say that I believe that CIC should have a "CIC Commission" and not the exact same commission which reg force officers receive. 

Most people I would hope are becoming CIC officer to give to their communities and help the youth in their areas ... not so they can boost their individual egos.


Just my 2 cents


----------



## Burrows (11 Dec 2005)

The CIC are still officers in the CF, and they will treat them as such.  They shouldn't be offended if they aren't saluted, in everyday life, but the other NCMs and Jr. Officers should not make a big issue out of saluting them.  They hold the Queens commission and will be treated as such.

Not should.  Will.

Locked because of what the last debacle around stuff like this turned in to.


----------



## Kr3w (30 Aug 2008)

I have been hearing rumors that CF NCM's no longer have to salute a Cadet Officers? Just wondering if this is true? I've been in cadets for six years and have seen NCM's saluting my staff officers at Greenwood and Penhold ACSTC. 

I don't mean to be disrespectful to Cadet Officers who dedicate alot of their time to the cadets at their Squadron/ Crops but since the Cadet Organization has nothing to do with the CF, or even allowed to wear CADPAT. Cadet Officers don't even have to take a aptitude test, or do anything like BMQ except for a few weekend training periods. If I'm drastically wrong on anything I'm sorry, but I don't believe that NCM's should salute Cadet Officers.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2008)

You heard wrong, and this has been covered in detail in other topics.

Topic Locked


----------



## CANADIAN BACON (3 Feb 2009)

Are Cadets required to Salute Officers who are not in uniform?
I was under the impression the Salute was for the Rank.
THANKS


----------



## rwgill (3 Feb 2009)

CANADIAN BACON said:
			
		

> Are Cadets required to Salute Officers who are not in uniform?


Yes



> I was under the impression the Salute was for the Rank.


You are saluting the commission.



> THANKS


You're welcome


----------



## xena (3 Feb 2009)

rwgill said:
			
		

> You are saluting the commission.



At the risk of being pedantic, you're saluting THE QUEEN who granted the commission.  All salutes are to THE QUEEN, usually through some other medium, be it a commissioned officer, ship, colours or what have you.  Even the officer's return of a salute, is to THE QUEEN whose soldier, sailor, aircraftsman or cadet you are.


----------

